# Conectar 1 altavoz a 2 salidas amplificador



## Dagork (Mar 2, 2015)

Buenos días, buscando en internet he encontrado este foro, donde veo que hay mucha gente con buenos conocimientos de electrónica. Yo soy un completo ignorante en la materia, por desgracia, y tengo una duda que espero alguien pueda resolverme.
He estado buscando en los temas y posts ya publicados, por adelantado pido perdón si repito pregunta, pero sinceramente, me pierdo en cuanto empiezo a leer conceptos que desconozco 

Además, como cada caso depende del equipo empleado, no estoy seguro de cómo aplicarlo a mi caso concreto.
Os cuento: voy a montar un karaoke para usar en plan fiestas familiares o de amigos, de forma particular, no hablo nada profesional, es sólo para uso personal (en casa, en garajes, casas de campo...).

Tengo este amplificador: auna Amp-EQ-Sing Amplificador Hifi Karaoke

Y este altavoz: Malone Beatamine-D Altavoz PA 25 cm 10" 200W RMS máx. 400W naranja

No tenía pensado comerme mucho la cabeza y lo iba a conectar sólo a una de las salidas del ampli, derecha o izquierda. Pero pensé: ¿sería posible poner doble cable, unido en las entradas del altavoz, y a los dos canales del ampli?

No quiero cargarme nada, así que prefiero preguntar a expertos en el tema antes de probarlo...

Muchas gracias y repito, espero no molestar mucho si repito pregunta.

Un saludo a todos.

PD: no puedo subir links, así que os pongo el nombre de ampli y altavoz, pueden verse las especificaciones en la página de electronic star.


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 2, 2015)

Bienvenido al foro.
Este amplificador no est´diseñado para un solo parlante, pero tampoco llega a los 200W ni remotamente, solo da 20W rms x 2.



hay otra opción que seria modificarlo internamente para poner sus salidas en puente, pero como ya lo has expresado, te complicarías demasiado.



sería bueno saber a que impedancia es tu parlante y usar un solo canal, si es de 4Ω.
sonaría más o menos decente, pero no esperes llenar una discoteca con su potencia.

que bueno ver una imagen del parlante o por lo menos sus datos y marca no solo el tamaño y la potencia, pues si fuera cierto lo de los 200W rms en el parlante , esos 20W del amplificador , no lograrían moverlo de una forma óptima, pues su cono pesado, bobina grandísima, suspensions duras, etc. y otros detalles lo impedirían .

y te darías cuenta que con dos parlantes de automóvil mas o menos comunes sonaría mejor
el amplificador e este cierto: http://www.fnac.es/mp1816873/Auna-Amp-EQ-Sing-Amplificador-para-karaoke-400W

Un abrazo


----------



## Dagork (Mar 2, 2015)

Gracias por responder @nasaserna, el amplificador es ese, sí. No tengo otros altavoces (ni de coche ) y no quería gastarme dinero en comprar nada nuevo (eso es heredado todo). Partiendo de que eso es con lo que cuento, ¿cómo me recomiendas conectarlo? ¿A uno de los canales y ya está? O se podría hacer lo de unir los dos cables en la entrada al altavoz (¿doblaría la potencia a 40w?). Un saludo!!

Las especificaciones del altavoz son:

Características:
Altavoz PA con woofer de 25 cm (10")
200W RMS, máx. 400W
Revestimiento de fieltro naranja con cantos reforzados
Sólidas asas de plástico para facilitar el transporte
Datos técnicos:
Conexiones: dos terminales para cable de altavoz
Construcción bassreflex
Impedancia: 8 ohmios
Sensibilidad: 88dB
Revestimiento de fieltro
Color: naranja
Rejilla de protección
Dos asas
Cuatro pies de plástico
Frecuencia: 70Hz - 18kHz

Las del amplificador son:

Características:
Diseño ultra compacto
Potencia máxima de salida de 400W - equivalente a 2x20W RMS
Sección de entrada de micrófono completamente ajustable con dos entradas para micros
2 entradas RCA y una entrada jack
Datos técnicos:
Conexiones: 2 jack de 6.3 mm, entrada micro frontal, 2 entradas RCA estéreo en línea, 1 entrada mini jack frontal de 3.5mm, 2 sets de entradas para conexión de altavoces
Efectos de eco-delay ajustables en la seccion para micrófonos
Ecualizador ajustable de 2 bandas (medios y graves) en la seccion de micrófonos
Ecualizador master , medios y graves.
Balance ajustable
Volumen master ajustable
Boton de selección de entrada
Acceso frontal a terminal
Rango de frecuencias: 20 Hz a 20 KHz
Señal de ruido (ratio) > 76 dB
Impendancia: 4 a 8 Ohm
Conexión a corriente: 230V, 50 Hz


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 2, 2015)

muy completos los datos

te tocará usar un solo canal para evitar complicaciones. Eso si ten en cuenta colocar el balance del amplificador todo hacia el lado del canal donde está conectado el bafle, para que no haga nada extraño dando golpes al aire el lado que no tiene nada conectado.

Un abrazo.
Como la sensibilidad del bafle es algo baja no va sonar bomba, pero es mejor que juzgues tu mismo


----------



## Dagork (Mar 3, 2015)

Otra pregunta. Es que me estoy planteando la posibilidad de vender ese amplificador, y coger uno de estos tres. Teniendo en cuenta el altavoz que tengo y lo que ya he contado antes (que tengo que conectarlo a un solo canal), ¿cuál sería la mejor elección?

*Skytronic 103.204 AV-120 Amplificador PA HiFi karaoke USB*

Características:
Amplificador HiFi y PA con 2 x 60W RMS de potencia
THD: <0,3%
Impedancia: 4-8 ohmios


*Skytronic AV-320 Amplificador Karaoke Hifi 5 Canales USB*

Características:
Amplificador Hi-Fi y PA con salida de 2 x 100W RMS
THD: <0,3%
Impedancia: 4 a 16ohm, Surround: 8-16ohm
Rango de frecuencia: 20Hz - 20kHz


*Skytronic AV-340 Amplificador Karaoke 5 Canales USB MP3*

Características:
Amplificador Hi-fi y PA con 2 x 180W RMS / 3 x salidas 50 RMS
THD: <0,3%
Impedancia: 4 a 16ohm, Surround: 8-16ohm
Rango de frecuencia: 20Hz - 20kHz


Saludos.


----------

